# Vertical Enclosure Refurb



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all!

I'd like to preface this by saying that i have never done anything like this before, but i like to think i have a pretty good head on me and that (with some help from some handy friends) i might be able to make this enclosure into something really special. 

I picked up this great looking pine enclosure a week ago from RiPPle (thanks again mate, it was a bit of an effort getting it down from Newcastle to Sydney, but we got there in the end!).

















My plans are this:

- Sand down the whole thing, re-stain a deep mahogany colour, seal with CFP.

- Replace wire mesh with false ceiling, install 2 halogen down lights.

- Install background with high profile basking ledge below halogens.

- Get some of those really lovely polished chrome enclosure handles from Virides 

Since the enclosure is currently varnished, i figure i should go over it with medium grit sand paper before finishing it with something like 220 grit?

I'm planning to use a water based based stain, maybe 2-3 coats depending on the sort of depth i get, sanding between each coat. Any suggestions of a good stain to use? Will seal with several coats of water based satin CFP

My main concern is with the false ceiling + down lights. At present the distance between the mesh and upper ceiling is only about 12 cm, which i don't think will be enough clearance for the amount of heat being produced. I figured i might be able to increase this to about 20cm by recessing the false ceiling lower than where the mesh sits at the moment, would this be enough room?

It seems the most important thing with the down lights is to ensure that there's adequate ventilation, so i was planning to cut out a large section of the upper ceiling and replace that with vent mesh, as well as maybe install a vent in the false ceiling between the down lights.

What i really want is to find myself with a thermostat free system. Once the down lights are installed it would simply be a matter of trying out different wattage bulbs and measuring at what height i get my desired basking heat, right?

At that point i could begin making, or requisitioning to be made (was maybe thinking of blowing some cash on a Universal or Stein background), a custom background with ledges in the appropriate places. The only thing with the background is that i have a feeling it would have to be in several pieces to make it in, as the only access is via the smaller side doors. Still unsure about how that would work..

Here's a really rough diagram of what i'm thinking (note that the upper section and base of the enclosure are removable).






Would really appreciate peoples' input on this


----------



## damian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

Being a taller enclosure, will therebe a climbing branch to get to the basking shelf


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course, hoping to go scavenge my local national park for a nice looking piece.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

NO NO NO! No scavenging flora from national parks. It's illegal in most states ! 

Find a friend or a friend of a friend ! I'm sure you'll find someone


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh nuts, I had my first post to you all planned out and others got in first, and then you pop in saying your going branch shopping ! 

Anyway. Welcome to the wonderful kingdom of DIY. 

I've got a few ideas for you but I will let the others have their say first and see where it ends up in an hour or two. 

This is going to be a nice looking enclosure once its done. 

Refresh our memory. What's going in there?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> NO NO NO! No scavenging flora from national parks. It's illegal in most states !
> 
> Find a friend or a friend of a friend ! I'm sure you'll find someone





JaxRtfm said:


> Oh nuts, I had my first post to you all planned out and others got in first, and then you pop in saying your going branch shopping !
> 
> Anyway. Welcome to the wonderful kingdom of DIY.
> 
> ...



I'll do my best to find something in a backyard/park, but tbh it's pretty difficult to find large pieces of dead wood in Sydney suburbia... Council tends to whisk it away pretty quick. Will have to scope out a couple of places.

This is for my 17 month old gammon ranges carpet.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 5, 2013)

Make the background yourself pretty easy, yeaps more rewarding and you can costumize it how ever you want


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still considering what i'll do with the background. I'm sure i could do a good job, but i don't want it to just be 'good', which is why i'm considering other options as well


----------



## Bigchewy (Feb 5, 2013)

Kids Playground ovals u might be lucky


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

The heat build up isn't really such an issue so long as you have clearance to fit the halogen. Crompton make some called Fire Guard Kit lights and in my thread there is a link to the specific model etc. If you are worried about the heat add a couple of extra vents above the spot where the light is to allow the heat to escape. 

Have a look through here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-mac-enclosure-tv-cabinet-197746/ you'll see the lights I use and the vents I fitted to deal with the problem you mention. The thread is very pic heavy but you may find some ideas. 

Why pay big money for a background when you can make your own, you'll need to remove the glass to sand and finish the timber anyway so you'll have access to the back wall and you might consider changing the front into a hinged glass door.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh I bet you're more than capable of creating something stunning. Even those that claim to have " no talent" surprise themselves

take a look at grunis thread... He's got no talent and look how well he's coming along 
(joking Gruni, you and your family are doing an epic job


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I'm still considering what i'll do with the background. I'm sure i could do a good job, but i don't want it to just be 'good', which is why i'm considering other options as well



Take your time, it's fun to do and there are numerous threads on here to show you how to get some great effects. You could also check out this site thoroughly: Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 5, 2013)

Try a background, even if it does not come out perfectly such as universal rocks standards etc, your animal will still love it seeing as it does not know the difference.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> The heat build up isn't really such an issue so long as you have clearance to fit the halogen. Crompton make some called Fire Guard Kit lights and in my thread there is a link to the specific model etc. If you are worried about the heat add a couple of extra vents above the spot where the light is to allow the heat to escape.
> 
> Have a look through here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-mac-enclosure-tv-cabinet-197746/ you'll see the lights I use and the vents I fitted to deal with the problem you mention. The thread is very pic heavy but you may find some ideas.
> 
> Why pay big money for a background when you can make your own, you'll need to remove the glass to sand and finish the timber anyway so you'll have access to the back wall and you might consider changing the front into a hinged glass door.



Thanks for the link, definitely helps to see how others go about it.

I was planning on just taping up the glass with plastic drop sheets while i sanded/stained. I would prefer a front opening enclosure, but i'd be extremely cautious of doing something like that myself - i have no idea how you would even begin to go about it.

I know everyone here is very pro DIY backgrounds, and as i said, i'm still considering it, but the main thing is that i'm wanting a particular look and i'm unsure if i could get that look myself. But, we will see, until then i do appreciate the encouragement


----------



## damian83 (Feb 5, 2013)

With the storms around atm gum branches have been dropping like dropbears  ask neighbours or friends but the odd one from the "footpath" might be easy to find


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

damian83 said:


> With the storms around atm gum branches have been dropping like dropbears  ask neighbours or friends but the odd one from the "footpath" might be easy to find



Will have to go on a bit of a branch quest i think.

One of the crappy things about being a shut-in-student living in a box of an apartment is that you don't have all too many friends and neighbours to ask about things like this, haha.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

There has to be a way to replace the glass if it gets broken anyway so I would take it out, you won't be able to sand and stain close enough to do a truely good job. Once the glass is out if you go to a joinery near you (if you haven't got any cabinet maker contacts) you could ask to get a frame made to fit your glass with the purpose being to form a door and get them to fit it to your cabinet. It would still not be an overly expensive option and you get a more accessable enclosure. Fit a keyed lock and a nice snake handle from Virides like you mentioned and it will look sweet as.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok well since I do not want to promote 'illegal' activities, If you live near the beach or a lake, wait for a big storm. Next morning ( beach works best ) just go and collect the drift wood that floats in from sea. Usually out of quite alot of searching, you will find a few really nice pieces. 

( If the above mentioned is illegal can a mod just delete it... )


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> There has to be a way to replace the glass if it gets broken anyway so I would take it out, you won't be able to sand and stain close enough to do a truely good job. Once the glass is out if you go to a joinery near you (if you haven't got any cabinet maker contacts) you could ask to get a frame made to fit your glass with the purpose being to form a door and get them to fit it to your cabinet. It would still not be an overly expensive option and you get a more accessable enclosure. Fit a keyed lock and a nice snake handle from Virides like you mentioned and it will look sweet as.



It would look awesome... might make some inquiries tomorrow and see just what i'd be looking at in terms of cost. Another big drawback for me is that i don't have a ute, and don't know anyone who does, so transporting the thing is a total pain (had to rent a ute to get it down from Newcastle in the first place).


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

The other good one is near causeways and bridges after a flush/flooding. I'm not sure whether deadfall at the edges of fire trails is illegal as our state forrest allows you to go cut firewood and to collect granite worms for fishing not to mention all the dirtbike riding I do all through it. Go for a drive into the countryside and have a look at some of the woodpiles farmers create when clearing a paddock, knock on the door and ask nicely, they will let you go to your hearts content. Ask a local tree lopper and offer him a six pack, describe what you need, you'll soon have a nice piece of gum. Beaches. Drainage easements. Council parks /playgrounds where the shire will just remove the branches anyway. Think outside the box a bit there are heaps of ways to find branches.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Ok well since I do not want to promote 'illegal' activities, If you live near the beach or a lake, wait for a big storm. Next morning ( beach works best ) just go and collect the drift wood that floats in from sea. Usually out of quite alot of searching, you will find a few really nice pieces.
> 
> ( If the above mentioned is illegal can a mod just delete it... )



That's actually a great idea, i live right by the beach and come to think of it there's always a ton of flotsom and jetsom that washes up.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

littlemay said:


> It would look awesome... might make some inquiries tomorrow and see just what i'd be looking at in terms of cost. Another big drawback for me is that i don't have a ute, and don't know anyone who does, so transporting the thing is a total pain (had to rent a ute to get it down from Newcastle in the first place).



A joinery could quote you based on measurements and they have utes for deliveries... There are answers to your problems. You could also ask for help on here and see if another member lives nearby who has a ute or trailer, you never know if you don't ask.


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool beans, will have a bit of a poke around and see what i'm looking at. The way i see it, is that if it's not too much extra cost it would be great, but if not, it's not too big of a deal; i do like it the way it is now.

Seems a little silly when on the other hand i'm also considering an awfully expensive background, doesn't it


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Seems a little silly when on the other hand i'm also considering an awfully expensive background, doesn't it



Why, yes... yes it does... :lol:


----------



## littlemay (Feb 5, 2013)

Well that's just my nonsensical side coming out i suppose.

So far this thread has been really useful in giving me new ideas for the sort of direction i might go in, will update as things progress.


----------



## Virides (Feb 21, 2013)

littlemay said:


> - Get some of those really lovely polished chrome enclosure handles from Virides



We only have Factory Seconds available for purchase at this stage. Also we had an effective doubling in production costs of these handles and had to put them on hold pending a new manufacturer. We have since found a better price (still in Australia and still local) but we have yet to put in an order as we are accruing funds to do so (they are expensive to make).


----------



## montysrainbow (Feb 22, 2013)

ever thought about having a mirror as back ground? lets light in and looks stunning....well 2 me anyway. I have recently converted a display cabinet....super simple and very effective. We added branches from our own back yard but as others have said theres plenty of ways to get them. I hung a log from the top with small chains as a basking area, my coastal loves it!  theres pics of mine in my profile if u want a sticky.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmmmmm, don't know about other peeps reptiles but i tried putting a mirror on the back of my big girls enclosure and had to remove it 3 days later, silly girl was attacking herself in the mirror and got a sore spot on her snout as a reward, they get pretty protective of their homes....................................Ron


----------



## montysrainbow (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah ive heard that that can happen however mine and my girlfriends coastals arent bothered at all. I found if anything he likes to gaze at himself alot lol i think he thinks he has a friend! at 1st he followed his reflection a little but thats it.


----------

